# Long Island Brewery Tour



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Last weekend I was in Port Jefferson visiting relatives. I tried some very nice local beers; Port Jefferson Porter, Spider Bite Pale Ale, etc.
So I got this idea of doing a ride to do some beer tasting and grab lunch.
Port Jefferson to Greenport and back is roughly 90 miles. Maybe something shorter like Port Jefferson to the south shore Blue Point Brewery is about 50 miles.
I posted this on a different site and already have a few people interested.
I'm not looking to make this into an organized ride with fees or anything like that. Just a group ride for people who love to ride and also love beer.
Would be looking to do this some time in the Spring of 2012.

Anyone interested?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ride to montauk includes an optional stop at blue point brewery


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

tednugent said:


> ride to montauk includes an optional stop at blue point brewery


Is there a brewery in Montauk?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

not that I know of. But at the end of the ride, there are trucks of beer supplied by Blue Point.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I signed up for the Ride to Montauk...145 miles from Penn Station to Montauk. Seems like it will be a good time, especially between the beer & (pictures of) pie on the website.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a pretty good ride. I did the 100 mile one 2 years ago, starting from Babylon.

The route is notorious for getting flats, primarily puncture.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

That ride looks like fun.

What I'd like to set up is something smaller(10-20 riders), with an out and back ride or loop between 70 and 100miles. Start somewhere near Port Jefferson, do a casual pace to a brewery or beer hall that has a variety of local brew, get back to PJ and have some more beer at PJ Brewery and/or C'est Cheese( they have good cheese plates and sandwiches too).

-no fees...we just support ourselves and pay our own way

So far I have two other riders from another site that are interested.

Like this(see map) 44miles each way Port Jeff to Greenport and back.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

How about doing the ride on a Sunday of one of the Spring Classics? Tour of Flanders (Apr 1) or Paris Roubaix (Apr 8)???? 

Not sure what time they will be televised, but we could have some brew/lunch and watch some of the race after the ride.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that the TV sched is out, it looks like we're going to do this ride on April 8th.
Most likely route will be the PJ to Greenport and back (map on prev post) around 90miles total.
Medium pace with a few stops to refuel, take pics etc.

Paris-Roubaix is televised at 7pm, so anyone who wants to stick around after our ride to watch it (and have a beer of course) is welcome to.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

FWIW, you're better off following Sound Ave and Middle instead of 25 out east. For that matter, stay off 25a east of PJ too. 

W Broadway/New York State Bicycle Route 25 to Front St - Google Maps

Just my suggestion.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

kbiker3111 said:


> FWIW, you're better off following Sound Ave and Middle instead of 25 out east. For that matter, stay off 25a east of PJ too.
> Just my suggestion.


Really? Someone told me that once you get past Peters Rd the shoulder on Sound Ave disappears.

Do you ride on Sound Ave that way?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chico2000 said:


> Really? Someone told me that once you get past Peters Rd the shoulder on Sound Ave disappears.
> 
> Do you ride on Sound Ave that way?


I ride out there constantly. The shoulders do disappear, but the traffic is low enough that I prefer Sound Ave to 25. Sound is a much more scenic road, too.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

kbiker3111 said:


> I ride out there constantly. The shoulders do disappear, but the traffic is low enough that I prefer Sound Ave to 25. Sound is a much more scenic road, too.


Great. Thanks for the tip.

This ride is planned for Saturday April 7th. I wanted to do it on the day of a race but that Sunday is Easter and the rest of the TV schedule doesn't fit in too well.

I was surprised that most of the interest for this ride came from the local MTN bike site. I expected some riders from RBR to join in.

Should be a good time. If anyone is interested let me know and I can fill you in on the details.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm down can you post up the starting point and time


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chico2000 said:


> Really? Someone told me that once you get past Peters Rd the shoulder on Sound Ave disappears.
> 
> Do you ride on Sound Ave that way?


The shoulder on Sound Ave can be almost none existent in some parts, but it's the way you want to go...When you get to Mattituck you can jump down to the Main rd (25) and take that up to Greenport, but then take 48 (north road) back west from Greenport if you wish. It would depend on the wind direction though. If you had a westerly wind, I would stay on the north road from Mattituck to Greenport since it's more open than being on the main rd from Mattituck and east.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sloburu said:


> I'm down can you post up the starting point and time


We're going to start in Port Jeff village. The big muni-parking lot just west of Main St (behind C'est Cheese). The village doesn't start charging for parking until April 15th.

We have not set the exact start time yet. This is gonna be a very informal, relaxing ride.
There's more info on the Climbonline.org website (under rides its title is LIB2B (brewery to brewery).

I will keep updating the info here too


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

nismo73 said:


> The shoulder on Sound Ave can be almost none existent in some parts, but it's the way you want to go...When you get to Mattituck you can jump down to the Main rd (25) and take that up to Greenport, but then take 48 (north road) back west from Greenport if you wish. It would depend on the wind direction though. If you had a westerly wind, I would stay on the north road from Mattituck to Greenport since it's more open than being on the main rd from Mattituck and east.


Thanks for the info. I guess we can wing it a bit depending on the wind/weather etc


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

The date is set for Saturday April 7th. No exact time yet, but I'm figuring 9am or so.

Port Jeff village decided to start charging for parking early this year March 15th) but there is still a free lot available (see image). We will be meeting up at the parking lot near the CVS.

-My brother in-law now has Greenport Harbor on tap and while speaking to their rep mentioned our ride. We may be getting some sort of hook-up  Maybe it's just a discounted tasting price...I don't know...but we'll see.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

LIB2B ride is happening this Sunday July 15th
Leaving from Port Jeff at 9am(meet up is at CVS parking lot on Main Street)
riding to Greenport HArbor Brew Co.
Should be a total of 85 miles. Bikes and beer. that is all 
If anyone wants more details, let me know.


----------

